# Halloween Resurrection Michael Myers Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Coveralls also now available. Mask by H30 Productions.


----------



## thruster (Sep 17, 2014)

He looks super real.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks that is what I do!  If it was a permanent one I could do it even better this is just temporary.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Seven Vs Seven.


----------



## cricket515 (Sep 30, 2014)

Is he for sale?


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

I did sell the coveralls, that is all that I sell.


----------

